# Happy Birthday Knyfeknerd.



## mr drinky (Apr 1, 2016)

If my eyes don't deceive me, it has 40 next to your name. A nice round number. I hope you have a good day of drink, food, and family. 

k.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Apr 1, 2016)

Happy BIG 4 0 Big Guy!!


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 1, 2016)

Happy Birthday Chris!


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Apr 1, 2016)

Happy BD!

I replied to this one since it was started before daveb's :razz:


----------



## daveb (Apr 1, 2016)

Looks like K and I posted birthday wishes about the same time. So Knerds gets double love. HBD!


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 1, 2016)

daveb said:


> Looks like K and I posted birthday wishes about the same time. So Knerds gets double love. HBD!



I think everyone should start their own thread and then have Knyfe moderate and combine the threads for his b-day. Really make him feel loved. 

k.


----------



## Mrmnms (Apr 1, 2016)

I hope someone treats you as well as you care of everyone else today Chris. Happy Birthday.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Apr 1, 2016)

Hope you're well Chris. There are many on this forum that miss your voice. Hope your getting some well needed sleep.


----------



## MAS4T0 (Apr 1, 2016)

mr drinky said:


> I think everyone should start their own thread and then have Knyfe moderate and combine the threads for his b-day. Really make him feel loved.
> 
> k.



lus1:


----------



## Dardeau (Apr 1, 2016)

Happy Birthday Chris!


----------



## Chef Andy (Apr 1, 2016)

Happy birthday!!


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 1, 2016)

Happy Birthday Chris!


----------



## Mute-on (Apr 1, 2016)

Whoa! Happy 40th Knerd!!!:viking:

Get ready for life to change gear


----------



## Chuckles (Apr 1, 2016)

Happy Birthday!!

40... Oofta.


----------



## Benuser (Apr 2, 2016)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Von blewitt (Apr 2, 2016)

Happy Birthday Chris! Hope you had a great day


----------



## knyfeknerd (Apr 2, 2016)

Thanks for all the birthday love. Sorry to be a little absent of late......big move to Charleston, SC coming up for us. It's been a dream of ours since.....forever. It's just taking a lot of work to get there! Can't wait to host a get-together there as soon as we get settled.


----------



## Miles (Apr 3, 2016)

Happy birthday! Safe travels!


----------



## GlassFlanders (Apr 4, 2016)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!


----------



## ecchef (Apr 4, 2016)

Belated Happy Birthday Chris!


----------

